# Rough dimensions of "I" for Taikyoku Shodan kata?



## fishnaked (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm making room in my small backyard to practice katas. I am currently focusing on Taikyoku Shodan on my own in between classes. It seems it would be helpful to me if I marked the capital letter "I" on the ground to have a guideline of sorts. 

Is this an ok idea? If so, what should the dimensions of this "I" be, roughly?

Thanks!


----------



## Haze (Jul 30, 2010)

Dimensions would vary according to a persons size. Length of stance should be based on individual height and so on.


----------



## fishnaked (Aug 1, 2010)

In hindsight, that was a silly question. I'm getting better at keeping things on track so haven't marked anything. I have noted however that I'm using more space than I would have guessed. 

Thanks.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 2, 2010)

Not really a silly question.  The length of the step you take in each move of the kata can certainly change from one level to the next.  

The more you train, the stronger your legs get.  Also, your steps become more consistent along the way.  As time progresses, the cautious, held-back steps that you would have taken as a beginner, might not be the same once you become more advanced and developed (yes, even in a month or so).  

Don't worry about trying to get the exact distancing.  Just keep practicing, develop consistency, skill, and strength, and everything will take care of itself.


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2010)

fishnaked said:


> I'm making room in my small backyard to practice katas. I am currently focusing on Taikyoku Shodan on my own in between classes. It seems it would be helpful to me if I marked the capital letter "I" on the ground to have a guideline of sorts.
> 
> Is this an ok idea? If so, what should the dimensions of this "I" be, roughly?
> 
> Thanks!



Something that can be a very helpful guide is to make sure you start and end the Taikyoku Shodan in the same place.   It can be easier to gauge this in school, because you have the lines of the mat (or your flooring) to be your guide.  If you're practicing on grass, it will do a lot for your footwork, but give you less of a guideline as to whether you are starting and stopping in the same place.

Before executing the kata, try putting something small on the ground to mark your starting point, such as a penny or a golf tee.  After you finished the kata, see where you have ended up.  If you are not dead on right away, don't worry.  It takes practice


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 3, 2010)

Carol said:


> Something that can be a very helpful guide is to make sure you start and end the Taikyoku Shodan in the same place. It can be easier to gauge this in school, because you have the lines of the mat (or your flooring) to be your guide. If you're practicing on grass, it will do a lot for your footwork, but give you less of a guideline as to whether you are starting and stopping in the same place.
> 
> Before executing the kata, try putting something small on the ground to mark your starting point, such as a penny or a golf tee. After you finished the kata, see where you have ended up. If you are not dead on right away, don't worry. It takes practice


 
Some kata are designed to start/end on the same spot if you use the correct stances.  Others require that you slightly alter the stances for aesthetic purposes to accomplish the embusen.

It is a good idea to find out which kata you are performing and find out if it is supposed to actually start/end in the same spot or if it needs to be altered for performance issues.


----------



## Haze (Aug 4, 2010)

The Taikyoku series does end in the same place you start.


----------



## Laus (Aug 4, 2010)

As you practice the space you take up will change, especially as your legs get stronger and your stances become longer, so marking out a specific pattern might actually be counter-productive to your development if you end up trying to force yourself to stay in the prescribed area.

As mentioned above, if you want to gauge whether you are starting and stopping in the same spot, a simple mark on ground where you begin is helpful. If you notice you always end up (for example) forward and left of the mark, you can begin to identify where you are making your error in distancing.

It can actually be very helpful _not_ to mark out your pattern, because this forces your mind and body to remember what they are supposed to do next without a visual guide. Starting a kata facing a direction you would not normally (the back or sides, or even a corner) can be an excellent gauge of how dependant you are on visual clues. That said, this is very disorienting and probably unwise until you know your kata very well. It's something I wasn't taught to do until preparing for Shodan.


----------



## scottie (Aug 21, 2010)

fishnaked said:


> I'm making room in my small backyard to practice katas. I am currently focusing on Taikyoku Shodan on my own in between classes. It seems it would be helpful to me if I marked the capital letter "I" on the ground to have a guideline of sorts.
> 
> Is this an ok idea? If so, what should the dimensions of this "I" be, roughly?
> 
> Thanks!


I know this is of topic!!! BUT
Everyone has given you great advice. Ask your Sensei how he would like you to practice at home. In my school I make the cross lines with tape on the big lines on the gym floor, it helps the kids. (i realize you practice outside) My biggest advise to you would be never grow bored with the first kata. They are so important. I make my 5th kyu and higher blue belts practice their first 4 kata 2 times a piece before we start class. Never try to learn to quickly. WHEN YOU THINK YOU HAVE PERFECTED THE KATA PRACTICE IT MORE!!!


----------

